
Background on the "why" behind our business model switch - Walkman
http://www.youneedabudget.com/blog/post/the-new-ynab-business-model
======
ap3
As a YNAB user I was just catching up on this. I don't remember when I last
paid for YNAB - subscription is a tough pill to swallow. But ultimately I want
the product to succeed, have support and keep adding features.

We have to draw a comparison to the intellij business model change.

